
Ask HN: Any site having up-to-date financial news? - max93
Many sites are just copying news from other sources. They are slow and very slow. It will be great if there is an email subscription of up-to-date financial news.
======
catacombs
Subscribe to the Financial Times and Wall Street Journal.

